# Curious about cases



## Digidevil4 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am just wondering.
To what extent does a case effect spec?
DO these cases with massive fans on teh front do anything special?
Where can I get an awsome case that will ship to spain?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

They keep the case cool.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

lol, as if it wasn't obvious as to what they do


----------



## Digidevil4 (Apr 2, 2008)

kmart164 said:


> lol, as if it wasn't obvious as to what they do


YE I know in that way but I mean all these other things.
Like when you u buy one of these Aerocool cases with the jet turbine on the front, is that gonna effect my cooling enought that its worth that extra 50$.


----------



## Digidevil4 (Apr 2, 2008)

> > http://www.raidmax.com/specs/sagitta2.htm
> > http://www.raidmax.com/specs/x1.htm
> > http://www.raidmax.com/specs/enzo.htm
> > http://www.raidmax.com/specs/aztec.htm
> > http://www.raidmax.com/specs/smilodonEB.htm

Which you think looks best?

Example of what I meant in the Previous Post:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...s+Finish+Computer+Case+With+Side+Panel+Window


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ignore raidmax and that other one.

Get an antec 900, superior cooling and quality.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

that one from newegg is effin sweet. I regret being a smartass. accept my whole hearted apology.


----------



## Digidevil4 (Apr 2, 2008)

YE WEll quite afew I have talke to reccomended this Antec 900 Ultimate gaming case. Up untill a while I was unaware antec made any nice looking cases (Most look like MiniBars)


----------



## Digidevil4 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Products.ASP?CatID=7&Category=Cases&Thumbnails=yes
This is the list im getting it off.

Anyone know anything about Isotope cases?, they seem to look quite awsome


----------

